
Why avoiding women is the wrong response to sexual harassment scandals in tech - Geekette
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/23/dear-tech-dudes-stop-being-such-idiots-about-women/
======
Mz
Well, on the upside, it is at least written by a man, not a woman, which makes
it less cringe-worthy. On the downside, god, what a fucktard, horrible way to
handle this issue.

~~~
Geekette
What are you referring to as a horrible way to handle this issue: The article
content/tone in general or the approach of avoiding hiring, investing or being
alone in a room with a woman?

~~~
Mz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14834251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14834251)

~~~
masonic
Your relentless self-promotion of your blog articles in HN comments is getting
_really_ old.

It's inappropriate enough that you self-submit _every one_ of your blog
entries to HN, relevant or not.

~~~
Mz
I actually write quite a lot more than what I self submit. If you think I am
self submitting _every one_ of my blog entries to HN, you have absolutely no
clue how very much I write across multiple blogs, some of which never get
posted here, not even in comments, because of the subject matter.

